# ECO Credit



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have talked to two people that bought used and both paid prices that were based upon new minus the given discounts. I followed two cars that were for sale used based upon msrp and never actually saw them sell(I finally gave up watching them). I have talked to one person that paid a premium for a new one, got the Eco credit but the car was marked up because of "demand". I finally decided my car would sell based upon msrp minus discounts. I have been wanting to see about trade in value but lack the time or extra cash to get what I'd want has not really made me hurry up on seeing.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Just got word (email actually) back from my dealer saying the price was locked in and not going to change. Good news. Now I hope the vehicle makes it in before Dec 31 so I can get the tax credit.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Knowing what I know now about the 335d, I would not let a $1,000 bucks differential sway me.
> 
> I am curious how many folks actually compare the 335d vs the 335i, or a diesel vs a gas?
> 
> I wasn't even interested in looking at a gas car when I went looking.


Nor was I. I was a confirmed diesel buyer going in and this was the diesel car then available that best met my needs.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

rogerdiaz said:


> Is there an official BMW page that explains how the ECO CREDIT works? Nothing on bmw.com.
> 
> How do I actually get this credit for a 2011 BMW 335d? Do I have to use BMW Financing? Can anyone get this? I am in Iraq. No BMW Dealerships to explain this to me.


If you are buying or plan to buy through military/diplomatic sales, better check with them. This eco credit thing is purely a BMW USA program.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> There are other cars that I'd enjoy just as much as a 335d and some are actually cheaper than a discounted 335d. So yes without the discount I'd not bought one, I'd instead saved some money and gone with another option. The 335d was the most expensive car I looked at getting that was on my list. I'd have to go back to the list and see if it was still the most expensive after being discounted. I do know it was more expensive than some of them. I happened to have looked at the Hyundai Sonata and it was more than $20k less if not factoring in the Eco-credit.


But it wasn't a diesel, or a BMW!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was trying to make the point that an Accent probably is an even bigger savings. But had I got the Sonata then 1-2 years later I'd got something like a GT Mustang slightly used. Then I'd had a daily beater and a toy to tinker with AND I'd never had to deal with BMW. Seems win enough to give up on a diesel. The 335d is the only diesel I looked at and only reason I even looked is because saw low finance rates and heard about the Eco credit. The two most important things to me were RWD and manual transmission. I think the only car on my list that met both was the G37. But at the time the only other diesel cars were FWD and mostly automatics so I never put them on the list to even go look at.


----------

